# Does Facebook Sell Our Email Addresses?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Does Facebook sell, trade, or give-away our email addresses? 
I have been getting a lot of spam emails that are coming from email addresses of my facebook friends.


----------



## Allen15 (Apr 18, 2013)

I wouldn't trust Mark Zuckerberg with any email address I cared about, but YMMV. I don't have a facebook page, although my dog does, & I haven't noticed any increase in junk email in his inbox over the last year and a half.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The short answer is no they don't. 
I have had a Facebook page now for over two years and have not had one single junk mail come using that address. Just make sure how you set up your privacy settings.


----------

